# october fattie cordon blu



## miamirick (Nov 8, 2010)

actuaaly this was the wifes idea   she loves chicken and my daughter says "we" use way to much bacon on this site so we combined the two thoughts and came up with the cordon blue

it was really pretty easy to make,  i precooked the chicken to make sure they were done and started

took some ham slices and layered with thick swiss cheese then cut the chicken into strips

smoked for a couple hours then made a crust lattice and baked

it came out wonderful and was quite tasty


















































this thing was very good and the girls loved it so something good to smoke if you have women over who dont really like smoked items   

thanks again for the votes

i was glad to see the judges raised my score from that impressive score of  *12*  last month!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 8, 2010)

Awesome Fattie Rick...  It looks delicious...


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 8, 2010)

That is really pretty!! What did you use for the crust? and how long and at what temp did you bake it?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Big points for that beauty!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 9, 2010)

Rick,

I knew that was yours for some reason. It totally rocked. I have it on my list of things to smoke and cant wait to give it a try.  Congrats on a great win


----------



## squirrel (Nov 9, 2010)

Way to go Rick! I voted for yours because chicken cordon bleu is one of my most favorite foods to eat and your fatty looked amazing! Congrats sir!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 9, 2010)

Rockin!

Todd


----------



## bbally (Nov 9, 2010)

Excellent Rick... This is the one when I was going down through the entries I hit yours and thought.  Of course, what a great idea and how perfect for a fattie!  Nice job!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 9, 2010)

looks good as hell rick......congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## smokin dad (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks darn good...  is that pie crust? on the outside? did you put the crust on near the end of the smoke  or did you  put it on from the start like a  bacon wrap.?

thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2010)

Very Nice Rick---As usual!

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice there Rick and don't tell Bbally I voted for you too. I love cordon blue it is one of my favs for chicken. I really do like your lattice work too. Is that pie crust like Dad asked or is it a tortilla cut into strips like one of Cheryl's fattie oops like mine.


----------



## meateater (Nov 9, 2010)

I love it, that weave is a great idea. That's something I would make for sure.


----------



## shooter1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Excellent Job Rick, looks delicious. The weave came out great. I would definitely try this.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks for all the comments everyone

the crust was a pizza dough, i just rolled it out and used a pizza roller to cut into strips, then added flour to help weave it so it didnt stick to much

what i did was smoked the fattie then brought it in, weaved it and then baked it, i brushed with garlic butter to get it nice and brown


----------

